# 2 wheel drive plow truck



## sharpeguy (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a 2001 Chevy dump body 2 wd I bought last July its been a great truck. I am thinking about turning it into a plow truck with a salter in the bed. My set up would be a boss DXT probably the 8'2" and the VBX 2 yard spreader. I figured with some good tires it should be ok. Please let me know your thoughts and experience. I have a f350 I have been using for the past 5 years but I would like to expand. Thank you!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sharpeguy;2118927 said:


> I have a 2001 Chevy dump body 2 wd I bought last July its been a great truck. I am thinking about turning it into a plow truck with a salter in the bed. My set up would be a boss DXT probably the 8'2" and the VBX 2 yard spreader. I figured with some good tires it should be ok. Please let me know your thoughts and experience. I have a f350 I have been using for the past 5 years but I would like to expand. Thank you!


Run studded tires with an aggressive tread.
Think aboot a 9.2 instead of the 8.2, the 8.2 won't be wide enough to clear the duals when angled.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF;2118930 said:


> Run studded tires with an aggressive tread.
> Think aboot a 9.2 instead of the 8.2, the 8.2 won't be wide enough to clear the duals when angled.


x2 on the wider plow. training wheels run over your windrow on a smaller than 9 foot balde.

As for the 2wd. Try a search in the upper right of the screen. This has been debated since the birth of plowsite. You can find hours if not days of reading material in numberous threads.

Weight, good tires, and a driver with a brain are the most important things. It can be done, many of us have done it for years and it works fine. Truck will get stuck every now and then when driver goes into hero mode, but 4wd trucks get stuck in hero mode too! Thumbs Up

Welcome to the site and good luck with what your choose to do!


----------



## sharpeguy (Feb 15, 2016)

BUFF;2118930 said:


> Run studded tires with an aggressive tread.
> Think aboot a 9.2 instead of the 8.2, the 8.2 won't be wide enough to clear the duals when angled.


Thank you for the advice I didn't consider a wider plow due to the duals!


----------



## sharpeguy (Feb 15, 2016)

Philbilly2;2118933 said:


> x2 on the wider plow. training wheels run over your windrow on a smaller than 9 foot balde.
> 
> As for the 2wd. Try a search in the upper right of the screen. This has been debated since the birth of plowsite. You can find hours if not days of reading material in numberous threads.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will have to check out all the other conversations on this. I figured they were on here somewhere but since I'm New I wasn't sure where. Training wheels I love it haha. I will be driving the truck the whole time and the place I will be plowing is pretty much all flat. Im not totally set on boss but there are some good dealers here in utah for them.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You'll still track over windrows when turning but for straight pushes you should be ok. 
I assume you're staying in the valley and not getting up in the foothills east of town.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We plow with 3, 2 wheel drive trucks. As said 9'2" plow, good tires, weight and a good operator.


----------



## sharpeguy (Feb 15, 2016)

BUFF;2118952 said:


> You'll still track over windrows when turning but for straight pushes you should be ok.
> I assume you're staying in the valley and not getting up in the foothills east of town.


Sure they do get run over a bit some times. The property this truck would be servicing is on the east side in Sandy its a strip mall. I would most likely leave it there. The property is flat aside from a few slightly sloped entries into the property.


----------



## sharpeguy (Feb 15, 2016)

absolutely;2118953 said:


> We plow with 3, 2 wheel drive trucks. As said 9'2" plow, good tires, weight and a good operator.


That's really good to know, It gives me more confidence in my decision. Do you run your trucks with salters? If so what do you use? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

sharpeguy;2119006 said:


> That's really good to know, It gives me more confidence in my decision. Do you run your trucks with salters? If so what do you use? if you don't mind me asking


Chevy 3500 with 2yard
gmc 5500 with 1000 gallon liquid tank - Only 600 gallons when plowing
gmc 7500 with 6 yard salter - Only 4 ton when plowing

They all have gotten stuck at some point but they are still effective snow removing trucks


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Ya 9'+ on the plow width.

They have been making snow longer than 4x4's.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Our f450 is 2wd and plows great when loaded, normally has a 4yd downeaster on it but has a 2yd salt dogg this year and still pushes good with 2 less yards. Like others had mentioned weight, good tires and someone who knows what their doing and the truck will be fine. Also if using treated salt will give you more weight then plain salt


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

sharpeguy;2118927 said:


> I have a 2001 Chevy dump body 2 wd I bought last July its been a great truck. I am thinking about turning it into a plow truck with a salter in the bed. My set up would be a boss DXT probably the 8'2" and the VBX 2 yard spreader. I figured with some good tires it should be ok. Please let me know your thoughts and experience. I have a f350 I have been using for the past 5 years but I would like to expand. Thank you!


The double back wheels will hinder traction a bit, but if you have a great big sand spreader back there (sand = good, salt = evil maker of rust), then you'll have enough weight (most of the time) to keep you moving pretty well.

Studded tires could be a good idea, if they are legal in your area. A set of CHAINS would be excellent backup, and of course, make sure you have a jack big enough to lift the wheel up off the ground for chain installation.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"The double back wheels"
drinking early today .

:laughing:

Ive never jacked up a truck to put the chains on unless it was stuck already.
then it may not be a good idea to be jacking up a stuck truck with a loaded salt hopper.

ps chains can also have restrictions on when they can be used.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dooleys(east coast pronunciation) or Dually's we call them. 

He could put super singles if he chooses or remove the inner or outter tires or do as many suggested with great results and leave the double back wheels.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2119454 said:


> Dooleys(east coast pronunciation) or Dually's we call them.
> 
> He could put super singles if he chooses or remove the inner or outter tires or do as many suggested with great results and leave the double back wheels.


No matter how you skin your cat Pat, I still prefer "training wheels"!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2;2119467 said:


> No matter how you skin your cat Pat, I still prefer "training wheels"!


We call then Training wheels too.

A single in the back would be a good way to go if the training wheels caused a problem.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;2119450 said:


> make sure you have a jack big enough to lift the wheel up off the ground for chain installation.


Every see a semi chain up? They don't use a jack, they roll/drive on the chains, hooked them up, drive a short distance and tighten them up.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

BUFF;2119479 said:


> Every see a semi chain up? They don't use a jack, they roll/drive on the chains, hooked them up, drive a short distance and tighten them up.


.. and if you can't drive because you're stuck and need chains?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just like a engineer,
get stuck first
then take precautions.
IE backpeddel


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;2119501 said:


> .. and if you can't drive because you're stuck and need chains?


Anyone with any common sense would chain up there 2wd pickup, dump or semi before they get stuck. This is why there are chain laws and lots/area's to chain up along the hi ways. Most operators place blocks of wood in front of the inside dual to drive on to install chains. If you were to get stuck on/along a road it's best to be pulled over the chains by another vehicle for safety reasons. Jacking up a vehicle while out to put chains on is the last resort.

Shapeguy made it very clear this pickup would be plowing a parking lot and most likely be parked on site. The property is also flat with the exception of the entrance/exit is slightly ramped.


----------



## sharpeguy (Feb 15, 2016)

BUFF;2119518 said:


> Anyone with any common sense would chain up there 2wd pickup, dump or semi before they get stuck. This is why there are chain laws and lots/area's to chain up along the hi ways. Most operators place blocks of wood in front of the inside dual to drive on to install chains. If you were to get stuck on/along a road it's best to be pulled over the chains by another vehicle for safety reasons. Jacking up a vehicle while out to put chains on is the last resort.
> 
> Shapeguy made it very clear this pickup would be plowing a parking lot and most likely be parked on site. The property is also flat with the exception of the entrance/exit is slightly ramped.


Thank you for all the great feedback everyone. Good ideas to take into consideration. Buff thank you for you comments and feed back! So now that we have established that a 2wd plow truck is in fact an option and very doable, I do have another concern. I am worried about the 1000 or so pounds on the front end. Do you recommend spring systems to make the front end more robust? Such as air bags, added springs, or rubber inserts? Myf350 doesn't have an issue but I also run an 8' Western pro plow on its so it's not as heavy.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sharpeguy;2119716 said:


> Thank you for all the great feedback everyone. Good ideas to take into consideration. Buff thank you for you comments and feed back! So now that we have established that a 2wd plow truck is in fact an option and very doable, I do have another concern. I am worried about the 1000 or so pounds on the front end. Do you recommend spring systems to make the front end more robust? Such as air bags, added springs, or rubber inserts? Myf350 doesn't have an issue but I also run an 8' Western pro plow on its so it's not as heavy.


Crank the torsion bars and add timbrens.

That is what my truck (a black twin to yours) has with a 9ft stright on it. It handles it fine.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

BUFF;2119518 said:


> Anyone with any common sense would chain up there 2wd pickup, dump or semi before they get stuck. This is why there are chain laws and lots/area's to chain up along the hi ways. Most operators place blocks of wood in front of the inside dual to drive on to install chains. If you were to get stuck on/along a road it's best to be pulled over the chains by another vehicle for safety reasons. Jacking up a vehicle while out to put chains on is the last resort.
> 
> Shapeguy made it very clear this pickup would be plowing a parking lot and most likely be parked on site. The property is also flat with the exception of the entrance/exit is slightly ramped.


Damn right its a last resort, but better to be prepared for everything all the time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sharpeguy;2119716 said:


> Thank you for all the great feedback everyone. Good ideas to take into consideration. Buff thank you for you comments and feed back! So now that we have established that a 2wd plow truck is in fact an option and very doable, I do have another concern. I am worried about the 1000 or so pounds on the front end. Do you recommend spring systems to make the front end more robust? Such as air bags, added springs, or rubber inserts? Myf350 doesn't have an issue but I also run an 8' Western pro plow on its so it's not as heavy.


Since I'm on the "other side" in Colorado along with having friends in the SLC area and a BIL at Hill AFB I have a pretty good idea of what's going on.:laughing:

My first choice would be to run air bags if they're available for it. I'm a Ford guy so I have no experience with GM's but Philbilly's is and his approach is widely use.


----------

